# Half life 2 sound problem



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey every one, 

For some reason when I play Half life 2 I have a problem with the characters when they talk. For some reason there voices fade or completely go quite when I do not have my cursor on them. But if I have my cursor on them every thing fine and I can hear every ting they say. So if I'm trying to watch some thing and there talking while by back is turned I can not hear a word there saying becuase the cursor not one them. So now I've been useing caption and that way I can read along but I'm stilling the problem. (No matter if the caption is on or off.)

My do I solve this anouying problem? 

Big k MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What type of speaker setup do you have? Or are you using headphones?

In the Game's Options > Audio settings, try the 2-speaker mode if it is not already set there.

In your Sound Card's configuration properties, make sure the speaker mode there is consistent with what you are using -- although 5.1 will work with two speakers, try it at the 2 - speaker setting. Make sure the pan and fade controls are centered.

Also make sure that you are connected properly at the ouput panel of the sound card. If you are not using a base speaker, make sure you don't have that jack connected to your speaker plug.


----------



## Gonzo1970 (Dec 2, 2005)

Surround sound is on.

Whats happening, is when you turn away from a character, and theyre talking, the sound would move over the surround sound speakers to sound like it comes from behind or from the side. If you do not have a surround speaker system, and have it enabled in the game, what youre describing will happen.

Solution? Disable surround sound in the sound options in the game. You might want to ensure that windows speaker set up corresponds with the speakers you have also.

-Gonz


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

I checked Half life 2's sound option area and found that I have it on 2 speakers (which is what I have) and its not on surround sound becuase the option is not even there. Then I went into the control panel and found that every thing is set correctly in there too.  

Bigk


----------



## Gonzo1970 (Dec 2, 2005)

Weird.

Just to be clear.. its when you face the char, its lound and clear, but when you turn away, it fades... correct?

-Gonz


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

You are correct. 

Bigk


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you verified your actual speaker connections? In a two speaker system, the plug would typically go to the green jack in the sound panel.


And does this problem exist only in HL2 or do you see it in other games as well?

When you turn, the sound should shift to the ear which faces the sound source.

In the game, test this with a sound coming from a fixed object if possible, not a character who may be moving.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

I recall a similar problem with HL2, I believe it was caused by a setting under advanced in the sound area. Try maybe turning off hardware if it's being used, or change the emulation. Also could try going into dxdiag and turning down the acceleration.


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

Deathblow said:


> I recall a similar problem with HL2, I believe it was caused by a setting under advanced in the sound area. Try maybe turning off hardware if it's being used, or change the emulation. Also could try going into dxdiag and turning down the acceleration.


but the thing is there is no advance settings in the audio area. But I've yet to try turning down the acceleration in the dxdiag. Thank you.



Rollin' Rog said:


> Have you verified your actual speaker connections? In a two speaker system, the plug would typically go to the green jack in the sound panel.
> 
> And does this problem exist only in HL2 or do you see it in other games as well?
> 
> ...


The problem ONLY exist in Half life 2. All the other sound works correctly (for example, the boxes, door ways, shooting ect.) are normal and the sound problem only accurrs when they are talking. Every thing else is working fine.



Rollin' Rog said:


> When you turn, the sound should shift to the ear which faces the sound source.


It actually does shift to one speaker or the other. But like i said if I move to far away from the character or turn my back the sound will either fade or go completely quite.

bigk


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Without actually hearing it for myself, I'm not really sure that isn't a normal characteristic of the game to which you are especially sensitive.

If you have a graphic equalizer you might try boosting the mid-range voice frequencies higher than the other frequencies and see if that helps. Save it as a special profile if you can.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

bigk said:


> but the thing is there is no advance settings in the audio area. But I've yet to try turning down the acceleration in the dxdiag. Thank you.


What setting are there?


----------

